# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  3М 1:72 A-model

## Александр II

Всем привет, и всех с наступающим! 
Вот и дошли руки до Эмочки! Не очень люблю создавать темы, и вести тему о постройке модели, но под "давлением" Owl и Atlant-а создаю тему. Модель далеко не из лёгких в постройке, по этому думаю тема затянется на долго, пока сроки поставил себе до августа, до дня авиации, там уже видно будет, может быть раньше закончу, может быть позже..

Теперь по модели. Пока особо ничего не сделал, выпилил место под нос, и пока на сухую приложил. Выпилил переднюю нишу, занимаюсь ВЗ 1,2 двигателя. Панели возле пушек буду стачивать, и делать из фольги. Ну, и ещё ряд переделок и доделок будет, но о них по позже, пока вот несколько фотографий, особо смотреть не на что, но всё ж.. 

Кому-нибудь интересна тема? Стоит продолжать?

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Кому-нибудь интересна тема? Стоит продолжать?


А ты не спрашивай, а продолжай.. Заинтересованные подтянутся..  :Smile:

----------


## Atlant

Правильно-правильно! И не смотри что сейчас некоторое время ответов не будет - это народ на празднование Нового Года от моделизма отвлекается... Эта тема еще соберет своих приверженцев.. Много!
Удачи! Буду внимательно следить за процессом! (Сам знаешь - у меня свои интересы :) )

----------


## Д.Срибный

Обязательно надо продолжать! Интересно ))

----------


## Kasatka

Cаша, конечно нужно продолжать!

М-ка нечасто появляется в блогах по сборке. Да и собранных раз-два и усе..

Так что с удовольствием понаблюдаем, покомментируем =)

Только если можно каждый процесс фотографируй и выкладывай =)

----------


## Александр II

Хорошо, буду выкладывать.

Выпилил хвостовую стойку, думаю, может быть ещё выпилить бомболюк, чтобы удобнее было собирать хвостовую стойку.. А то система у модели интересная, надо склеить потолок и заднюю(по полёту) стенку ниши, наклеить различные трубопроводы, силовой набор, и прочее-прочее, и засовывать это в нос, и через нос просовывать через весь фюзеляж, и там уже через нишу вклеивать, и собирать до конца. Вот и думаю, что надо бы выпилить бомболюк, для дальнейшего удоства, тем более, ломать - не строить)

Так же, занимаюсь килем и хвостовым оперением. На стабилизаторах прорезал расшивку, а то местами была замыленной, и сточил немного кромку, но всё равно толстая осталсь, тонкой делать боюсь, а то ещё смола треснет.. Надо будет на днях загрунтовать, и посмотреть, как будет смотреться.

Ну, и начинаю фюзеляжные работы.. Шпатлевать, шкурить швы, восстанавливать расшивку, шпатлевать мелкие дырочки(дефекты литья).. и т.д.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=Александр II;50957]Хорошо, буду выкладывать.

Выпилил хвостовую стойку, думаю, может быть ещё выпилить бомболюк, чтобы удобнее было собирать хвостовую стойку.. А то система у модели интересная, надо склеить потолок и заднюю(по полёту) стенку ниши, наклеить различные трубопроводы, силовой набор, и прочее-прочее, и засовывать это в нос, и через нос просовывать через весь фюзеляж, и там уже через нишу вклеивать, и собирать до конца. Вот и думаю, что надо бы выпилить бомболюк, для дальнейшего удоства, тем более, ломать - не строить)

Да,придется выпиливать иначе не подлезть....
А.К.

----------


## Pit

Есть же люди, не боящиеся воссоздавать большие самолёты в 1:72. Да ещё и из таких наборов...
С интересом буду наблюдать за ходом постройки.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Да уж, тут мелюзгу всякую клеишь, а люди практически на ДнепроГЭС замахиваются.

Удачи и терпения в начатом, буду с интересом следить.

----------


## Александр II

Вот и выпилил бомболюк, для дальнейшего удобства склеивания ниш шассей.

Ну, и продолжаю шпатлевать/шкурить фюзеляж и крылья. Делать надо много. Как пример, на одной из фото - якобы "место" под фару...

Подогнал стабилизаторы, встают нормально, но чего и следовало ожидать - щель. (ещё не вклеил, на сухую приложил). Начал собирать руль направления, много щелей, так же подогнал кабину КОУ, вставать на место не хочет, рули высоты мешают, буду стачивать кабину, заоодно и задумался, стоит ли прорабатывать кабины? Думаю не стоит, как показал опыт модели Ан-12 на таких моделях потом кабины не видно практически, сделаю по минимуму, кресла, приборные доски, прицелы, и ещё по мелочи, что более-менее будет видно.

Так же на фото есть передняя гермо-кабина, как говорится, складываю нос - не сходится хвост, складываю хвост - не сходится нос, складываю в середине, не сходится нос и хвост, вот и тут так же. Зато кабина хорошо прикладывается к фюзеляжу, хоть это радует.

Ну, и до кучи общий вид модели, для масштаба рядом приложил диск. А так же, батин экипаж, после полёта на 35-ом борту, который я и буду делать! Андрей, ещё раз большое спасибо за декаль для 35-ого борта!!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

Какая здоровая модель получается... Где б еще хранить такого монстра?

----------


## Owl

> Где б еще хранить такого монстра?


Да уж.. Это основной вопрос. По этой самой причине мой Ту-95МС находится в глубокой заморозке.. А осталось то только покрасить.. :Frown:

----------


## KAJUK

Александр II;

Подогнал стабилизаторы, встают нормально, но чего и следовало ожидать - щель

Так же на фото есть передняя гермо-кабина, как говорится, складываю нос - не сходится хвост, складываю хвост - не сходится нос, складываю в середине, не сходится нос и хвост, вот и тут так же. Зато кабина хорошо прикладывается к фюзеляжу, хоть это радует.

Так и клеишь по частям(как и весь А-модел кстати....)Поставь "гермошпангоут"в торец фюзеляжа-потом в кабину мусор не будет попадать....


О! там еще "песня"-сборка/вклейка движков!НЕ забудь "китовый ус" в верхних заборниках движков сделать(я засверливал и вклеивал 0,5 мм проволоку(шт.10 в каждый)Внутреннюю трубу("движки")клеить не стал,нет смысла...Для шпакли таких монстров использую "ПОКСИ-ПОЛ"!

Временно:-))),пока нет стеклянного шкафа(проект уже есть-чуть больше платяного шкафа!!!)храню монстров на стене....
А.К.

----------


## Александр II

Большое спасибо за советы!
Пока особо показывать нечего, подгоняю на сухую детали, и различные дефекты убираю.
А хранить его планирую на стене, как фотографии вешают на стены, примерно таким же макаром планирую и Эмку вешать, и в пару потом ещё повесить Ил-78, Ан-12 и т.д. и т.п.)

----------


## Pasha S

> Большое спасибо за советы!
> Пока особо показывать нечего, подгоняю на сухую детали, и различные дефекты убираю.
> А хранить его планирую на стене, как фотографии вешают на стены, примерно таким же макаром планирую и Эмку вешать, и в пару потом ещё повесить Ил-78, Ан-12 и т.д. и т.п.)


Саня, а с коммунальщиками, строителями вопрос уже улажен? Они дали разрешение на такую дополнительную нагрузку на стены? :Rolleyes: 
На самом деле, молодчина! Слежу с интересом. Не каждый день видишь, как человек целенаправленно идет на совершение подвига!

----------


## Александр II

> Саня, а с коммунальщиками, строителями вопрос уже улажен? Они дали разрешение на такую дополнительную нагрузку на стены?


А кто их спрашивать будет?  :Rolleyes: 

p.s. ну и несколько фото, дабы дать понять, что тема не умерла, просто очень много различных неровностей, пока всё это доведёшь до ума..
ну и заканчиваю ВЗ, ещё чуть-чуть подровнять и всё.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Carrey

Суперклеем не пробовали шпаклевать? На носик флакончика с суперклеем насадить иглу от одноразового шприца; перед употреблением засохшая корка с кончика иглы (препятствующая испарению, загустению и высыханию содержимого флакончика) сжигается пламенем зажигалки; наносится ровным слоем полосой благодаря косому срезу иглы; при глубоких вмятинах суперклей дополнительно посыпается тальком (пылью, песком и т.п.) в качестве наполнителя (сам по себе суперклей с собой не клеится и долго не высыхает вбирая влагу из воздуха). По сравнению с прочими шпаклёвками не выкрашивается, не имеет микропор, цепляется намертво к любым материалам, заполняет щели благодаря текучести, замечательно обрабатывается напильником (минус - прозрачность, не сразу и углядишь, что щель заделана 8) ). Рекомендую.

----------


## Александр II

Надо будет попробовать! Спасибо! Но пока что уже так доделаю, что начал, загрунтую и посмотрю, что да как получится.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Nazar

> Суперклеем не пробовали шпаклевать? На носик флакончика с суперклеем насадить иглу от одноразового шприца; перед употреблением засохшая корка с кончика иглы (препятствующая испарению, загустению и высыханию содержимого флакончика) сжигается пламенем зажигалки; наносится ровным слоем полосой благодаря косому срезу иглы; при глубоких вмятинах суперклей дополнительно посыпается тальком (пылью, песком и т.п.) в качестве наполнителя (сам по себе суперклей с собой не клеится и долго не высыхает вбирая влагу из воздуха). По сравнению с прочими шпаклёвками не выкрашивается, не имеет микропор, цепляется намертво к любым материалам, заполняет щели благодаря текучести, замечательно обрабатывается напильником (минус - прозрачность, не сразу и углядишь, что щель заделана 8) ). Рекомендую.


+100
Сам таким методом пользуюсь, особенно когда надо создать прочное соединение и есть возможность пролить шов изнутри, проливаю его циакрином, потом посыпаю часовым песком и все, соединение мертвое, но если при посыпании тальком, содой, пластиковой или смоляной пылью, шов поддается обработке, то после песка практически нет, только очень крупным абразивом.

----------


## Carrey

Это потому, что связующее в абразивном инструменте намного менее крепкое, чем у кварцевого песка замешанного суперклеем. Алмазный отрезной диск в микромоте на 20 000 об/мин попробуйте. 8) Ну, или алмазной пилочкой для ногтей понемногу, ежели опасаетесь лишнее снять.

----------


## Александр II

Обточил ВЗ 1,2 и 3,4 двигателя. Теперь начинаю подгонять к крыльям.
(на фото ВЗ 1,2 двигателей)
Чего и следовало ожидать, встают очень плохо, образуются большие щели, из-за того, что каналы вз упираются внутри крыла. Так что буду точить/стачивать крылья.

p.s. И в паре мест попробовал в качестве шпатлёвки клей, пока сохнет, завтра посмотрю, что выйдет.

p.s.2. А так же ещё начал заниматься кабиной, многое придётся делать с нуля,  для некоторых панелей приборов за основу возьму фото-травление для Ан-12.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Саш, а ты цианакрин наливай в щели и посыпай содой - для таких работ лучшая шпатлевка.

----------


## Александр II

Хорошо Андрей, попробую, спасибо за совет!!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Pasha S

Только имей ввиду, циакрин+сода=не только ценный мех, тьфу не только шикарная шпаклевка, но и выделение теплоты. Чем больше соды с клеем, тем тепла выделяется больше, так что, не спеши заливать большие ямы за раз, дабы ничего не повело. Ну еще, когда будешь с этой химией работать - делай в стороне от себя, а не четко под глазами - испарения приличные, приятного мало.

----------


## Александр II

Ага, спасибо, буду иметь ввиду!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

И ещё, а кто-где в сети видел готовые модели Эмок? Можете ссылки дать?
На румоделизме есть 3МД, и там же как-то в самиздате был 3М, ну и пару-тройку фотографий различных Эмок видел на разных форумах, выставках и всё.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## korfu

Вот один товарищ собирал:http://www.bubbamoose.com/models_amodel_3m_02.html
Жаль, что не довел до конца!

----------


## Александр II

Да, жаль.. Было бы интересно посмотреть готовый.
А так в модели есть несколько косяков..

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Изменил форму под блистеры. Это место дано не правильно. Получилось более-менее точно, ещё подровнять немного и всё.

А так же продолжаю ковыряться с плоскостями, фюзеляжем и вз, вывожу мелкие дефекты.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Загрунтовал фюзеляж, вз и створки бомболюка. Вылезло много всего-всякого, что надо доводить, кое что уже видел, кое что нет. Так что опять за шкурку и шпатлёвку.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

ну это нормально после первой грунтовки. Зато потом модель вылезанной будет =)

----------


## Александр II

Ага, люблю в процессе грунтовать, да и не по разу) А то потом сложно будет выводить что-то, лучше по частям грунтовать и выводить сразу всё и уже потом всё вместе собирать.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Генерал Дрозд

Чувствую, на 101(2)й машине мне придется делать тоже самое - по частям шлифовать.

----------


## Александр II

Всем привет. Пара слов. Тема жива, просто сейчас мало времени. Время от времени шкурю, подгоняю различные детали на сухую, чтобы потом быстрее собирать. Через 2 недели планирую возобновить полноценную постройку с фото-отчётами! :)

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

Ждем продолжения! =)

----------


## Pasha S

Давай-давай, Саня! Не бери с меня пример  :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

Как говорится, с кем поведёшься - так тебе и надо.. )

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Carrey

Да, есть что-то такое притягательное в здоровых модельках самолей... 72 см:



Пока А-Модел не надумает лить не в смолу а в пластик и соотв. скинуть цену хотя бы вполовину, приходится удовлетворятся забугорными поделками. А так бы конечно с удовольствием скупил все артикулы А-Монстров. Интересно, кстати - как В-12 по собираемости? Сколько к нему вёдер шпаклёвки надо брать? Есть возможность купить, да вот как представлю - а вдруг с ним будет как с 3М?..

----------


## Александр II

Ну, пока есть в смоле - надо брать, а то потом со временем снимут с производства, и кто знает... Сделает ли ещё кто-нибудь, и уж тем более в пластике, и уж тем более в 72-ом. Модели от А-модела примерно все одинаковы по собираемости, но в этом ничего особо страшного, они того стоят, итог получается весьма и весьма!! Так что, если есть сейчас возможность взять Ми-12, то думаю надо брать. К тому же, как и все товары и вещи, модели имееют свойство дорожать со временем, да и к тому же со временем формы изнашиваются, так что вперёд в магазин, и открывайте по соседству темку о постройке Ми-12! :)

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Ну вот и дошли рукио до Эмки. :)
Просверлил отверстия в фюзеляже и крыльях под штыри. Но пока рано фиксировать и более-менее подгонять их, надо сначала сделать хвостовую нишу, и уже потом можно штыри вклеивать и подгонять их. Так что фото пока что нет. 

Ну, а пока садимся за нишу.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Сложил стенки хвостовой ниши. Ну что ж... Всё не так уж и плохо, как показалось с самого начала. Радует что складывается всё без щель (те щели, что на фото - просто из-за сборки на скотче), а это очень хорошо, т.к. можно всё по отдельности покрасить и без проблем впихнуть уже в фюзеляж. Из той деталировки, что предлагает А-Модел практически ничего использовать не буду, буду делать с нуля, хотя возможно что-нибудь и пригодится и из набора.
Но всё же пока с трудом представляю, как их собирать в фюзеляже...  :Confused:  Но что-нибудь, да придумаю!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

p.s. а размеры конечно внушают.. спичка тонет в нише, что вдоль, что поперёк, а так же где-то на фоне лежал спичечный коробок, но видимо потерялся на фоне.. тень от ниши всё заслоняет  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, тут работа сродни сборки уже летающей модели - и инструменты соответствующие!
Что-то похожее в перспективе предстоит при сборке Ан-22...

----------


## Александр II

Выкроил чуть-чуть времени для Эмки. Делаю хвостовую нишу. Сделал пока 2 стенки. Это конечно ещё не финишный вариант, ещё по мелочам буду делать, но(!), без фанатизма конечно, т.к. хвостовую нишу в итоге будет плохо видно, надо поберечь ещё силы...  :Wink: 

Так же зашкурил ВЗ 1,2 двигателя, как накопится деталей под грунтовку, загрунтую, покажу.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Atlant

Саша, смотрится хорошо! 
Вижу что часть "труб" сделана из проволки, а из чего сделаны остальные (желтоватые)? Вроде на тянутый литник не похоже.. Что это у тебя такое???

----------


## Александр II

Спасибо!
Да, что-то из литников, и разных трубок. И пару трубок взял из набора и немного переделал.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Так, разобрался со всеми делами, и вернулся так сказать из "отпуска". Продолжим тему?
Сделал новую перегородку в кабине. Слева, какая была в наборе - справа - самопал. Так же приклеил кресло штурмана в сложенном положении. Покрасил стенки кабин. Завтра попробую при дневном свете сфотографировать, а то цвето-передача хромает. Вывел половнки передней гермо кабины. Ну, и сделал приборную доску. Вырезал из пластики подходящую по форме и перевёл на неё деку из набора, частично её дополнив и изменив.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

И ещё, кто-нить угадает, что это такое?

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Baiji

> И ещё, кто-нить угадает, что это такое?


Ковши сидений?

----------


## Александр II

Точно!

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## FLOGGER

А почему из оргстекла, а не из полистирола? Я из п\стирола давил.

----------


## Александр II

На момент давки чашек, не нашлось под рукой обычно полистирола, так что пришлось из такого выдавить, тем более для давки фонарей он не подходил, т.к. мутный. А после покраски видно и не будет, что из прозрачного пластика, а после сборки кабины там вообще ничего не будет видно.. )))

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Генерал Дрозд

> И ещё, кто-нить угадает, что это такое?


я не угадал.

а панель приборов - чтото с чемто.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, доска получилась отличная.

----------


## Kasatka

Очень все здорово получается! Жалко не будет видно приборки

----------


## Александр II

Всем большое спасибо!У меня сначала была бредовая мысль. На Эмке стенки кабины обшиты изолирующей тканью, для сохранения тепла, ну и для интерьера. Так вот была мысль обклеить стенки кабины фольгой из под пачек от сигарет, продавить рельеф и покрасить. Но потом разум подсказал, что это пустая трата времени, и от этой идеи отказался, вот была бы Эмка в 48-ом, то тогда обклеил бы..))
А вообще, приборку частично будет видно через боковые стёкла фонаря лётчиков, так же хорошо будет видно место второго штурмана, бортача и радиста. И все кресла более-менее будет видно.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Carrey

Тут не фольга от сигарет нужна, а лавсановая металлизированная плёнка, в неё чай заворачивают (золотистая) и конфеты всякие (цветная - мобыть и изумрудно-зелёную подберёте). Можно подразмять, проклепать колёсиком по швам - и на суперклей.

----------


## Александр II

Согласен, вариаций может быть много, но вот что-то, а стенки кабины вообще видно не будет, по этой же причине почти ничего не буду на них делать, так что лучше оставить силы для ниш шассей, и для экстерьера.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Покрасил стенку передней гермо кабины и стенку в кормовой кабине, и начал одно кресло собирать, ещё нет боковых ручек и ремней. Пока только присматриваю, как чашки смотрятся, вышли немного большими, но этого ничего заметно не будет, так что отлично!
Так же, в процессе панель АЗС, между лётчиками.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Atlant

Мелочь смотрится хорошо. А что с большими деталями? (Плоскости, корпус, ниши шасси?) Там работа ведется?

----------


## Александр II

Спасибо большое!! Фюзеляж продолжаю выводить, уже глаза на столько мыляться, что не вижу, где ещё остались микро дырочки, а где уже нет. Но думаю процентов 90% вывел точно, надо будет загрунтовать хорошо, и посмотреть, чего да как. Так же в ближайшие дни буду приклеивать ВЗ к крыльям, и выводить стыки. Ниши пока отложил.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Вывел створки бомболюка, для сравнение приложил линейку. Одни только створки в длину 8,5 см..  :Rolleyes:  :Eek: 
А так же продолжаю заниматься кормой. По бокам сделал различное оборудование. Информации по корме мало, так что пришлось немного выдумывать. Так же сложил на сухую, и..
Так же вопрос, у кого-нить есть фото/схемы прицелов? А то мало информации. Спасибо заранее.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Carrey

> Так же вопрос, у кого-нить есть фото/схемы прицелов?


http://www.aviaforum.ru/member.php?u=6374

Этот товарищ должен знать. Попробуйте у него спросить про ОПБ-112.

PS: Тут ещё гляньте и на соседних страницах, может чего из похожего оборудования на Ту-95 и Ту-16 подберёте: http://igor113.livejournal.com/26055.html

----------


## Александр II

Спасибо большое!!

Так, на сухую собрал киль и корму. Выявил все трудные места, завтра-послезавтра буду склеивать, шпаклевать, шкурить, грунтовать, рвать волосы на голове, шкурить, грунтовать и т.д. и т.п.....)
Ну и на крайней фотографии поставил стоя спичечный коробок, тоже для представления размеров.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Сделал посадочные фары. Прозрачный пластик. Просверлил сверлом 0,3 на глубину 0,2 ямочки, капнул по капле чёрного, и сверху фольга. Вроде хорошо получились.
Так же полирую половинки носа от царапин.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Pasha S

Мдааа... Александр Сергеевич... Вам только за то, что Вы взялись за эти мегадрова уже можно памятник ставить.
Все очень аппетитно получается. Так держать!

----------


## Александр II

Спасибо Пашка, а ты предатель, что делаешь Ту-160 от Трумпа, а не от А-Модела)

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Pasha S

> Спасибо Пашка, а ты предатель, что делаешь Ту-160 от Трумпа, а не от А-Модела)


В аптеке не нашлось достаточного количества седативного, чтоб моих нервов хватило на А-монстра при наличии чуть менее монстровитого китайца :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

Сегодня особо не получилось засесть за Эмку, делал другие модели. Но всё же немного, но сделал. Делаю кормовую стрелковую установку, осталось просверлить отверстия и сделать пушки. А так же сделал из тонкой жести направляющие рельсы катапультирования КВС-а и ПКК.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

Кен Даффи тоже начал делать 3М, только 3МД

http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...owtopic=209525

----------


## Александр II

Да, слежу за постройкой. Очень понравилась идея про то, как он собрал ниши!!! Но в остальном сборка ведётся из коробки, и цвета местами не те. Но стоит отдать должное, его любви к нашей авиации!

Приклеил ВЗ 1,2 двигателя, были большие ступеньки с обоих сторон. Наращивал "Эпоксилин"-ом. Лишнее сточил, теперь надо будет обычной шпаклёвкой пройтись ещё и прошкурить, вывести форму до конца, и можно браться за ВЗ 3,4 двигателей.

P.S. Обновления на ближайшие 2-3 недели будут редко, делаю параллельно ещё 4 модели.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## rotfront

> Да, слежу за постройкой. Очень понравилась идея про то, как он собрал ниши!!! Но в остальном сборка ведётся из коробки, и цвета местами не те. Но стоит отдать должное, его любви к нашей авиации!
> 
> Приклеил ВЗ 1,2 двигателя, были большие ступеньки с обоих сторон. Наращивал "Эпоксилин"-ом. Лишнее сточил, теперь надо будет обычной шпаклёвкой пройтись ещё и прошкурить, вывести форму до конца, и можно браться за ВЗ 3,4 двигателей.
> 
> P.S. Обновления на ближайшие 2-3 недели будут редко, делаю параллельно ещё 4 модели.
> 
> -----------------
> Мухин Александр.


...ммм-да... "ступеньки" крутые однако-же... не проще-ли было, перед тем как ВЗ между собой склеивать, "клин" между ними воткнуть? ну что-б по высоте выровнять эту "ступеньку". я думаю, таким способом можно было-бы 2кг шпаклёвки и работу наждачкой сэкономить.
нестно? что-то по дилетански... а как расшивку по шпаклёвке шкрябать будешь? не боишся что микросколы будут? вот в этом-то и вся бяка...

----------


## PEPS

Если еще актуально

----------


## Александр II

Да, уже потом задумался над этим вопросом, но было уже поздно. А расшивка по эпоскилину режется отлично, уже опыт был такой.

Спасибо за фото! Фотографий много не бывает!

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Довёл до ума место под обтекатель СПС-2. Делаю дальше перегородку в кабине, добавлю ещё чуть-чуть проводки и хватит. Некоторые фонари приняли ванную в футуре, а так же занимаюсь блистерами.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Pit

> Приклеил ВЗ 1,2 двигателя, были большие ступеньки с обоих сторон. Наращивал "Эпоксилин"-ом. Лишнее сточил, теперь надо будет обычной шпаклёвкой пройтись ещё и прошкурить, вывести форму до конца, и можно браться за ВЗ 3,4 двигателей.


Посмотрел, и задался праздным вопросом: а за каким собсно авторы мастер-модели столь старательно изображали расшивку, если при сборке всё это один фиг утонет под слоем шпатлёвки?
З.Ы. Продолжаю с интересом следить за сборкой.

----------


## Александр II

Спасибо!
Это да, но раз уж берёшься за А-Модел, то такие мелочи, как потеря расшивки - не страшны)

На сегодня показывать нечего, печатаю различные блоки оборудования, приборные доски. Сегодня-завтра буду собирать, и уже тогда сфотографирую, покажу.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Место борт.инженера и второго штурмана. Не копия конечно, но общие сходства есть.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Пока в поиске тонкого прозрачного пластика для блистеров, взялся дальше за двигатели. Собрал на сухую, всё собирается относительно хорошо. В модели идут двигатели РД, но т.к. делаю 3М, то панели надо будет переделывать, на 3М стояли ВД. Склеил сопла двигателей, надо будет их стачивать, кромки слишком толстые. Так же в работе один из элеронов. Сточил толщину, склеил, надо будет ещё снаружи подточить, сделать новое место крепления и триммер по новой, но это уже потом, когда будет крыло полностью готово.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Любомирский

Может поискать прозрачный пластик от какой-то упаковки? 
Я пробовал от тортов, от батареек и от упаковки елочных игрушек - все боле-менее хорошо тянутся и имеют небольшую толщину.

----------


## Pit

> Пока в поиске тонкого прозрачного пластика для блистеров.


Действительно, подходит почти любой, кроме разве что ПЭТ-бутылок. Проблема скорее в болванке: родной фонарь не позволит вытянуть стекло нормальной толщины (поползут габариты, а притирать тянутый фонарь к модели то ещё удовольствие), а тонкостенный плохо держит форму и столь же плохо клеится.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> .... а притирать тянутый фонарь к модели то ещё удовольствие), а тонкостенный плохо держит форму и столь же плохо клеится.


  До какой же боли мне это уже знакомо :Smile: ...
С интересом слежу за процессом.

----------


## Александр II

Мужики, спасибо за советы!
В общем искать, искать и ещё раз искать. Сейчас приложил изкоробочные блистеры, да, искажают вид, но не так сильно как думал, так что если ничего с этим не получится, то может быть оставлю и родные, но пока 50/50.

p.s. делаю дальше сопла двигателей, может быть завтра покажу готовые.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Pasha S

Саня, а не пора ли тебе сделать обновку в гардеробе? Например, новую рубашку? Ну или, что более актуально летом, тенниску? - Нет нет, не подумай, я не спамлю  :Smile:  Просто, в в воротниках новых рубашек есть замечтательный прозрачный пластик. И греется без проблем и по толщине самое оно. Хотя для блистеров можно даже не рекомендованую выше пэт бутылку. Только гемору с ней в разы больше, но с такой простой формой, как блистер, особых проблем возникнуть не должно.

----------


## rotfront

Не, ребят, ну вы уж загнули тут с ПЭТ... ну захаяли прям вообще...
Я правда не понял до конца, что вы конкретно имеете ввиду, т.е. или ПЭТ бутылки или ПЭТ в общем, но от себя скажу одно: лучше чем ПЭТ пластик для меня ничего нету! Пользуюсь им ( 0,6 см толщина ) уже несколько лет для вытягивания канцелей. Проблема только одна: нельзя перегреть, иначе будет молоко! Ну это уже как приловчишься.

П.С. а в рубашковых воротниках, кстати, тоже ПЭТ :Biggrin:

----------


## dexter

А как же сметана и майонез?!   :Confused:

----------


## Pit

Имел в виду именно бутылки: их пластик при нагреве норовит собраться в кучу (память материала?), да и не клеится совсем: вспомните, как легко отскакивают от таких бутылок этикетки, если не сидят на несохнущей тянучке.
Пластик из воротниковых проставок  сам сильно уважаю, но у него есть один минус: малая ширина (не толщиина!). Так что большой фонарь из него давануть не получится, просто не хватает материала на заготовку.

----------


## rotfront

> А как же сметана и майонез?!


не знаю такого... у нас такового не продают, да и по "бутылкам", "банкам" и всякой упаковки стараюсь не лазить, закупаюсь всегда заготовочным материалом.

----------


## Александр II

(Видимо из-за проблем с форумом удалились крайние сообщения после 28.06 числа. Восстановлю своё сообщение.)

Спасибо всем за советы!
Сделал сопла, когда будут готовы крылья - уменьшу ещё кромки, и потом надо покрасить и всё.





-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Друзья, позвольте поднять тему, если никто не против.

Возобновляю постройку Эмки, но процесс будет идти не быстро, есть несколько других, более важных проектов.
Так, вывожу корму. Задул шторки, теперь буду делать прицелы и можно приклеивать блистеры. Сделал нижнее остекление штурмана, добавил пару лючков, переплёт из деки, вывожу боковые стёкла. Сделал кресла лётчиков, пряжки на ремнях делать не стал, видно не будет, теперь можно делать боковые пульты и штурвалы.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Pasha S

Саш, а чего козырек над приборкой блестит, как у кота глаза?
ПыСы. С возвращением!
ПыПыСы. да уж, стыкуемость у А-модела... обнять и плакать)

----------


## Kasatka

ну наконец-то! =) с возвращением! =)

кокпит выглядит класс! достаточно для того, что будет видно (не видно) через стекла.
Надо потом матом задуть верхнюю панель

Сергей

----------


## Александр II

Да, когда красил, не нашлось под рукой матовой краски, но в любом случае, после приклейки, там будут стыки, буду шпаклевать, шкурить, и по новой красить.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Занялся местом радиста, в модели оно даётся примерно овальной формы, но на самолёте только блистр овальный, а само отверстие круглое. Высверлил в пластике подходящий диаметр, потом после склейки половинок носа расширю модельное отверстие и вклею свою деталь. Так же сделал кресло радиста, второго штурмана и бортового инженера, и 2 крайних установил на свои места.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Мини обновление.
Сделал боковые панели лётчиков, штурвалы, начал делать один из четырёх прицелов. Ну, и начал примерять штангу, в модели она даётся неиспульзуемой деталью, мой прототип со штангой, так что штанге быть! Почти 1 см надо будет отрезать, но это не страшно, т.к. деталировки у штанги нет вообще.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Ещё одно маленькое обновление. Вернёмся к хвостовой ниши. Внутри было очень много стеклопластика, или как его там, чем обклеиваются внутри модели?, и ниша торчала на 6/7 мм из фюзеляжа, сточил внутри фюзеляж и встала на своё место. По инструкции рекомендуется собирать нишу по частям, но мне понравилось, как сделал Кен Даффи, соберу целиком нишу, распилю отверстие в фюзеляже, вклею и заделаю.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Продолжаю делать хвостовую нишу, убрал лишнее, сделал перегородку, которой в модели не было. На днях буду делать силовой набор. Внутри фюзеляж обклею тонким пластиком и потом уже сделаю силовой набор фюзеляжа(только тот, который будет видно). Ну и решил приложить створку ниши...

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

Саша, отличная, огромная работа!

По поводу силового набора.. а его видно-то будет? Как бы и без того долгострой еще больше не затянулся =)

----------


## Александр II

Нее, без фанатизма конечно, там будет очень мало, может 5х6 см, не больше.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Продолжаю делать нишу, ещё не финальный вариант, ещё будет силовой набор, лючки, проводка. Клей и разные дефекты уберутся.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Доделал стенку ниши, ещё будет проводка и пара панелек, но уже после окраски. + Сделал место крепления стойки. Ещё в нише сделать 2 ящика и можно красить

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

очень круто получается! детально и аккуратно!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, эти детальки на втором снимке "внушают".

----------


## Александр II

Продолжим. Ниши пока отложил, есть пара вопросов, разберусь, продолжу, а пока занимаюсь планером, мелкие отверстия заделываю, стачиваю кромки, делаю ВЗ 3,4 и начал примерять панели двигателей, плоскости держатся на штыре, но одного явно мало, надо будет ещё один делать.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Глобальная работа, как и сама модель, впрочем... Диск-то рядом как шайбочка какая-то смотрится :Eek:

----------


## Марат

Очень красиво работаете, Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Коллеги, большое спасибо! Вопрос, а то никогда такого опыта раньше было, чем-как лучше клеить смоляные детали между собой? Стабилизаторы и плоскости к фюзеляжу

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Марат

Небольшие детали - суперклеем, большие поверхности (ИМХО) - эпоксидной смолой.

----------


## KAJUK

=Александр II;74033]Коллеги, большое спасибо! Вопрос, а то никогда такого опыта раньше было, чем-как лучше клеить смоляные детали между собой? Стабилизаторы и плоскости к фюзеляжу

Такой же собирал:
Крылья "насаживал "на 2 спицы
Все клеил на "супер",большие щели заполнял Покси-полом тут же,не дожидаясь полимеризации Супера.Излишки Покси срезал не дожидаясь его полного отверждения...
А.К.

----------


## Марат

:Smile:  Я такого материала не знаю. :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

Да, второй штырь буду делать, однозначно, одного мало.
И как? На "супере" хорошо держатся?

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## b707

Труд титанический и заслуживающий всяческого уважения. Давным-давно фотографировал ниши эмки. Тогда они ещё имели свой первозданный вид. Не знаю, нужны ли Вам эти фото, но на всякий случай посмотрите. Кроме этих фото, есть и другие, поэтому даю ссылку на страницу, а не на сами фотографии. Есть ещё кое-что и из тех описания.

 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/537787/

 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/537786/

 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/537784/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/al...07/?ncrnd=2007

----------


## Александр II

Большое спасибо, признателен! Как раз сейчас ковырялся с носовой стойкой, в целом всё понятно, но были и вопросы, ваши фотографии помогли многое решить, спасибо!! Теперь продолжу делать нишу

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------

